
My Enemy the Minimap - ingve
https://ericasadun.com/2019/11/08/my-enemy-the-minimap/
======
rs23296008n1
Spatial layout conveys meaning and provides its own landmarks as a separate
dimension. I've come back to code I've edited months ago and found what i
needed, eg which section, purely by the shape in the minimap. This is a useful
feature.

